# Boliva Confradia Boliver Cofradia Suntuoso Cigar Review - Great Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to say I have yet to smoke a cigar from Bolivar that I did not like, these cigars are a well made stick with great full flavor and never a b...

Read the full review here: Boliva Confradia Boliver Cofradia Suntuoso Cigar Review - Great Cigar


----------

